#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-13
<Ahmuck> what's "stable"
<Ahmuck> what version?
<Ahmuck> nm
<kwadroke> lol
<kwadroke> wrong channel/window?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-15
<az7> chat night?
<Ahmuck> jl;kj;l
<az7> wooo chatnight! !
<Ahmuck> k, so it's getting late, guess i need to go
<Ahmuck> chat night start ealier?
<az7> yeah 21:30 i think?
<az7> have a nice night
<Ahmuck> na, i mean, possible to start it ealier?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-16
<kwadroke> we have any linux gamers here?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2014-06-13
<jdr----> What up
